# Polished Bridgeport Belt Housings



## comstock-friend (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Gang,

Those who have polished their belt housing, what are the steps??

Sanding progression, grits??? (Under the nameplate it was nicely polished! The rest, not so well.)

Anybody bead blast???

Paint the inside or leave natural???

Looking for ideas and what works.

John Friend


----------



## sd624 (Aug 14, 2013)

Metal polish and a rag. Nothing to the inside.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 14, 2013)

Was it bare when you got it??? Mine was painted (a 1941 vintage M head). So it's pretty rough.

I'm thinking I'll have to sand through several grits, don't know which grit to stop sanding and to start buffing or polishing...

John


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 14, 2013)

John

Here's a how to from another forum I belong to.  


http://cxgl.wikispaces.com/How+to+Polish+Aluminum+(by+LRCXed)


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 14, 2013)

That's the deal, thanks Dan!

John


----------



## sd624 (Aug 14, 2013)

comstock-friend said:


> Was it bare when you got it??? Mine was painted (a 1941 vintage M head). So it's pretty rough.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll have to sand through several grits, don't know which grit to stop sanding and to start buffing or polishing...
> 
> John



Painted....well that's a different story.


----------



## comstock-friend (Aug 14, 2013)

It appears that polished is how they shipped, even in 1941. Under the nameplate was nice and smooth. Evidently at one of the machine repaints, someone decided it was easier to paint than brighten it, or maybe they didn't like the look....


----------

